# insulated wall tie



## L Driver (15 Sep 2009)

hey all,

anyone out there used an insulated wall tie, certified, suitable for use with a 200mm cavity.trying to reduce thermal bridge. If so are they spaced the same as ssteel  ones?


----------



## sydthebeat (15 Sep 2009)

I havent even found a certified tie, never mind an insulated tie.

they MUST comply with IS 325 part 1. i have yet to find one that does.....


----------



## packard (15 Sep 2009)

Forgive me for sounding thick, but why do you need an insulated one?


----------



## L Driver (15 Sep 2009)

to reduce the thermal bridge from outer leaf to inner leaf. Is it not true that the higher the levels of insulation the greater the effect of thermal bridges? have heard of basalt ties but not certified ones. I'm building house at mo, up to footings, and am sorry i have not gone passive root so i'm trying to improve every aspect possible


----------



## L Driver (15 Sep 2009)

Syd, do you mean that no wall ties are certified?


----------



## sydthebeat (15 Sep 2009)

i have yet to find a wall tie certified for use in cavities over 150mm in width.

Ancon have a wall tie that comes in two parts, that has EN approval. However i very dubious as to its structural capacity.

There are structural issue with cavities over 150mm in width, did you get a structural engineer to design it?


----------



## L Driver (16 Sep 2009)

No. I hadn't that foresight. What , apart from falling down!, are these issues. I have seen it mentioned before in threads.
I have seen 200mm cavity houses, big ones, with 100mm inner and outer leaf, and I know that doesn't mean it's alright, but is someones insurance goin to come under pressure down the line!


----------



## sydthebeat (16 Sep 2009)

L Driver said:


> No. I hadn't that foresight. What , apart from falling down!, are these issues. I have seen it mentioned before in threads.
> I have seen 200mm cavity houses, big ones, with 100mm inner and outer leaf, and I know that doesn't mean it's alright, but is someones insurance goin to come under pressure down the line!



have you anyone certifying the build?? their insurance must cover it.
if you have a builder, is he homebond registered? Homebond will NOT stand over any cavity in excess of 150mm. 

if so they must certify compliance with the structural elements of the building regs, and a 100 block - 200 cavity - 100 block type construction is extremely 'iffy' without specific structural design and calculations. If the inner leaf was 215 then the 'risk' is greatly reduced and the stability is greatly increased.


----------



## L Driver (16 Sep 2009)

Yes engineer certifying it. At first he had a few queries but, after consulation with a structural engineer, apart from 3x wide foundations with lots of caged steel I got no other specifics.
I wish to God that there was more info from planning authorities etc. before building and we'd all be able to build llow energy, or even better, passive homes. It wouldn't take the trades long to pick up the neccessary detail and then we'd be living in healthier homes, be "greener", improve the economy(thats for another day/forum), have a few more dollars come retirement and I wouldn't be looking for "%*#ing wall ties.
I think I'll have a chat with my engineer


----------



## L Driver (30 Sep 2009)

i have sourced basalt wall ties certified to bsen845-1. this should reduce thermal bridge factor at this point


----------



## sydthebeat (30 Sep 2009)

L Driver said:


> i have sourced basalt wall ties certified to bsen845-1. this should reduce thermal bridge factor at this point



whats the product L Driver?? thanks...


----------



## L Driver (1 Oct 2009)

Just sent you pm with details, Syd.
Maybe you could check it out and give us a bit more knowledge?


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2009)

L Driver said:


> Just sent you pm with details, Syd.
> Maybe you could check it out and give us a bit more knowledge?


 
Why not post here so others may benefit?
Leo


----------



## L Driver (1 Oct 2009)

leo, 
New to this. I am not sure on the policy of naming products. Excuse my ignorance. Of course I want everyone to benefit, but if I were at the start of my build again I wouldn't go cavity. So maybe it would benifit everyone, in a roundabout way not knowing!
Not trying to be smart if it's ok I'll name it


----------



## Leo (1 Oct 2009)

Hi L Driver,

You are encouraged to name products and suppliers here as that information can then benefit other visitors to the site. The only caveat is you may not advertise a product or service you are associated with.
Leo


----------



## NialloKyoto (6 Oct 2009)

I'm using Qwik-Fix composite ties in my house. Certified to BS EN 845-1 up to 200mm cavity, so my engineer is happy to sign off on them. My cavity walls are only 150mm wide, 215 block on the inner leaf and 100mm outer leaf. 

I'm using Aeroboard Aeromark Platinum 140mm wide to suit a 150mm cavity, which should give my walls a u-value of 0.20 W/m2K and no thermal bridge. 

Hope this helps. If you want info, go to:

[broken link removed] 

and

[broken link removed]


----------



## seantheman (6 Oct 2009)

NialloKyoto said:


> I'm using Aeroboard Aeromark Platinum 140mm wide to suit a 150mm cavity, [broken link removed]]
> I thought that the Aeroboard type cavity wall insulation wasn't certified anymore on new builds, Only extensions to older houses, No?


----------



## L Driver (21 Oct 2009)

hi,
sorry not about last while. Same as Niallk, qwik fix composite wall tie.


----------



## NialloKyoto (21 Oct 2009)

seantheman said:


> NialloKyoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using Aeroboard Aeromark Platinum 140mm wide to suit a 150mm cavity, [broken link removed]]
> ...


----------



## NialloKyoto (21 Oct 2009)

sydthebeat said:


> have you anyone certifying the build?? their insurance must cover it.
> if you have a builder, is he homebond registered? Homebond will NOT stand over any cavity in excess of 150mm.
> 
> if so they must certify compliance with the structural elements of the building regs, and a 100 block - 200 cavity - 100 block type construction is extremely 'iffy' without specific structural design and calculations. If the inner leaf was 215 then the 'risk' is greatly reduced and the stability is greatly increased.



Interesting what you say about Homebond not standing over 150mm+ construction - are you sure about this? How can ties be certified for use in 200/300mm cavities if this is the case?

I was told by my engineer that 100mm inner and outer cavities are okay if the structure is single story, so long as the foundations are specifically designed for wide cavities. If the structure is two story, it would be best to use a 215mm inner leaf. So I'm told anyway, don't hold me to this.


----------

